# Aquarium stand



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all. First post but I've been hanging around for a while & figured I'd sign up. Here is a stand I built about a year ago. Lots of projects since then. I'll get them up at some point. This was for my turtle tank. It's long finished since then. I'll have to get a pic of it stained and with hardware with the aquarium on it. Since it was going to hold a ton of weight from the aquarium filled with water, it was a 2x4 box skinned with oak ply.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to WWT. Nice stand.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice job, looks like you belong here  welcome

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

very nice stand
i make my own stands to much better than store bought
can't wait to see it finished


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'm a summing it is finished as OP said he made it a year ago, mind you, that means nothing when it comes to my projects lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, all. Here are a few more pics I was looking for. This is the build from start to finish.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Almost forgot this one. It's my turtle in his new home


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

very awesome really like the hardware


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Very cool, nice finish, like the handles too. 


I thought it was a finished project. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

That is turtle paradise. :smile:

Great looking and will hold plenty of weight.

Show us someoof your other projects if you have pics to share.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Good job on the cabinet, Tim. We need to talk! I also have a turtle. I think those long nails indicate yours is a male, those are for holding on to a female. Mines a female and she has laid a couple eggs but not fully developed or fertilized. It was just a small thing my daughter brought home with one of those little dishes with a plastic palm tree, when she was young. Little did I know it would survive and grow like it has. Her shell is almost 8"x10" at 17 yrs. old. I keep having to get bigger tanks and better filtration systems. She sheds her shell a couple times a year, lifting off in thin plates. I've been saving them, wondering if they could be used as veneer. What do you feed yours?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks sharp! I absolutely love the handles. Too cool.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great. It also looks like that thing's strong enough to hold a tank.
--Matt


----------

